# I need a 3.5 mm Stereo Audio Extension Cable..



## ithehappy (Oct 22, 2010)

*I need a 3.5 mm Stereo Audio Extension Cable, Suggestions Please.*

My headphone is MDR XB300 and the cord of the device is very short in length, just 1.2 m. So if I plug it to my sound card at the back of my cabinet the headphone doesn't even reach my ears. So I need a audio extension cord. Can anyone tell me which one to buy and which won't affect the sound quality? There are a lot of local cords, but I think they will decrease the sound quality. Suggestions are always welcome.
Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone? Please.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Local ones wont hamper the sound but may damage the socket at the back panel. I made a 2mt cable for my computer myself. All i needed was a shielded cable and 3.5mm socket and i already had an old speaker wire with the plug pre connected.  total cost was less than what you will have to spend on a new extension cable.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I am not good like you in this stuffs, so I have to buy a cable. Well I found a Belkin 3.5mm Extension cable, price around 400rs, will that damage the socket at back panel too? Looking forward to your answer.
Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

lol dude 400 is too much. You should get this for 30 to 45 bucks and 100 would be over kill for such a cable.
Go to any electronics spare parts shop near you and ask for the cable. Take an mp3 player along to test the cable.
Also, an electronics spare parts shop is not the one where they fix electronic devices like tv etc.
You need to check the plug of the cable. It should be smooth and should look exactly like your headphone's plug. You will easily recognize a bad quality plug when you see one.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I bought a cable from my nearest spare parts store, it cost 30 rs, I checked it there, it was absolutely fine but as soon as I get back I connect again to my PC or phone it gives no sound. Ahhh!!!! Have to go again tomorrow. I think I am buying the Belkin one.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 24, 2010)

You should dude, and their is no choice either. We have some indian companies doing the same stuff but they are still not good as belkin. and you can only get them in Nehru place delhi


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I live in Calcutta can't go to Delhi for a cable. I was thinking about ordering on e-bay, the seller is Delhimall. Have you heard of Delhimall? Also I will get a year warranty.


----------



## viv_im4u (Oct 25, 2010)

just go to a shop dealing in different types of wires , probably those giving speaker spares  , ask them to make one for u , and they will do it of the desired length , i got one for me years back of 5mtr length , just for 70 bks


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 25, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Well I live in Calcutta can't go to Delhi for a cable. I was thinking about ordering on e-bay, the seller is Delhimall. Have you heard of Delhimall? Also I will get a year warranty.



Well I just saw the site. you can buy from their if you want, never heard of them in nehru place but sounds good to me if they are giving an year warranty. i think Belkin is also giving an year warranty. So check out the prices, buy that suits you. by the way I bought a local Rs20/- chord from Nehru place, years back. It creates a little distortion but solves my purpose. I you want quality and would use it frequently you can go with the Branded one.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2010)

I am for the time being using a local 40 rs cord. It sounds okay but definitely reducing the sound a bit. I have a query, is there any chance of my headphone get damaged for using this cable? I hope it won't, right?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

No headphone wont get damaged.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 29, 2010)

See if you can get one from 'MX' brand. They are quite ok for the price they sell at and not much more expensive than the no-name cheapo ones either.
Usual lengths are from 1m, 3m iirc.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2010)

Where to find one buddy?


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 31, 2010)

mx brand is not easily available, and in your case it counts. so be sure to get which is easily available and replaced or repaired


----------

